# [BUG] 2.6.9-r1 + bttv

## tnt

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r1

If I try to compile bttv into kernel, "make" ends this way:

```

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x6d052): In function `pvr_boot':

: undefined reference to `request_firmware'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x6d0cc): In function `pvr_boot':

: undefined reference to `release_firmware'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1 
```

If I compile bttv as module, everything compiles fine (although I can't make bttv working, "modprobe bttv" and so on but there's no /dev/video0)

----------

## GordSki

Do you have hotplug enabled in the kernel?

I think bttv needs it to load firmware for certain card.

G.

----------

## tnt

Yes, I have. And same configuration but with built-in bttv has been working with 2.6.8 for a while...

----------

## AliceDiee

You have to enable CONFIG_FW_LOADER.

Device Drivers -> Generic Driver Options ->Hotplug firmware loading support

hth

----------

## tnt

```
[root@beta modules]# modprobe firmware_class

[root@beta modules]# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

firmware_class          7016  -

it87                   21584  -

i2c_sensor              2888  -

i2c_isa                 1512  -

i2c_viapro              5684  -

powernow_k7            10904  -

nvidia               4812468  -

[root@beta modules]# modprobe bttv

[root@beta modules]# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tuner                  18476  -

bttv                  144972  -

video_buf              16748  -

btcx_risc               3568  -

firmware_class          7016  -

it87                   21584  -

i2c_sensor              2888  -

i2c_isa                 1512  -

i2c_viapro              5684  -

powernow_k7            10904  -

nvidia               4812468  -

[root@beta modules]#
```

Now there is /dev/video0, but my TVTime tells me:

```
Cannot open capture device /dev/video0
```

----------

## AliceDiee

Check the permissions of /dev/v4l/video0 and make sure that you are allowed to access this device.

----------

## tnt

That was it! Thank you!

Now I just have to change permissions manualy everytime I boot (or make some boot script do that)...

----------

## AliceDiee

My pleasure.

/dev/v4l/* is owned by root:video on udev-systems, so it would be the easiest way to put all users that should be able to watch tv in the video group.

----------

## OgRo

ame problem here..

 *Quote:*   

> You have to enable CONFIG_FW_LOADER.
> 
> Device Drivers -> Generic Driver Options ->Hotplug firmware loading support
> 
> 

 

not worked.

this card was working with 2.6.8.1 and 2.6.7 kernels.

----------

## AliceDiee

 *OgRo wrote:*   

> [snip]
> 
> not worked.
> 
> this card was working with 2.6.8.1 and 2.6.7 kernels.

 

What doesn't work, module loading or accessing the device?

More info would be really helpful

----------

## lonegd

ahh, cheers guys. I had this problem and cured it by making sure hotplug is compiled in ( not just as a module )

----------

## amigabill

 *tnt wrote:*   

> gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r1
> 
> If I try to compile bttv into kernel, "make" ends this way:
> 
> 

 

How do you compile bttv into kernel? I've got gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.6-r14 and 2.6.9-r4 but don't see this in menuconfig anymore. There used to be a bt848 checkbox, but now it's gone and I'm not sure how to enable this driver. (Something bad hapened to my machine and reinstalling everything from scratch got me newer kernel revs and emerge won't give me 2.6.5 that I had started with once and was working)

Sorry for being a newb idiot but I haven't found any mention of what heppened to it in my searches yet. :/

----------

## tnt

Well, I'm using 2.6.9-nitro4 sources and bttv is here:

Device drivers -> Multimedia devices -> (Video for Linux should be enabled) Video for Linux -> BT848 Video for Linux

and in .cofig file there is:

```
[root@beta linux]# cat .config|grep 848

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

[root@beta linux]#
```

Have you found it?

----------

## amigabill

 *tnt wrote:*   

> Well, I'm using 2.6.9-nitro4 sources and bttv is here:
> 
> Have you found it?

 

I found it, it seems to be a conditional choice based on enabling one of the others from teh smaller list. It's invisible and not in the menu when none of the things shown are selected. Enabling a few of those shown will then let the BT848 and a few others magically appear in the menu above them. Sortof like it's being treated like a sub-menu or something that you can't reach without first turning on the pant but its not displayed like a submenu when it gets turned on.Srange...

----------

